# HELP - Dwarf Plecos



## C1CHL1DS (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi I have a 80 gallon bowfront just for plecos. I have Albino shortfin and longfin bristlenose, brown longfin bristlenose, and L144's. Do you think they will cross breed?

Also do cory cats eat pleco babys?


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

All those paticular ancistrus plecos can cross breed with each other. 

Cories usually don't bother plecos. If they are big ones they might eat very tiny pleco fry. To be sure I would put the baby plecos in another tank or fry saver until they are big enough.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Your plecos will all cross bred with each other, corys should not bother the plecos.


----------

